# Dual Italian/American citizenship tax issues when buying property in Italy



## Dylan2aT (Nov 16, 2016)

My wife has dual Italian and American citizenship. We are retired and interested in buying an apartment in Italy to enjoy part of the year (3-4 months). I am concerned that if we buy a home in Italy, my wife's social security income might be subject to Italy's tax laws because she is an Italian citizen, even though we would be in Italy less than 6 months per year.

Can anyone in this forum address the tax implications of purchasing property in Italy and registering it as our second home when one of the owners is an Italian citizen?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Assuming you keep your current residence there isn't a problem with income tax.

I think they've changed the law so she won't be able to get the first home tax exemption. That'll mean higher purchase taxes and annual property tax to pay.


----------



## Dylan2aT (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks. That helps.

Any idea what the additional percentage of tax might be on a vacation residence in Italy?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wp...rma/Guida_Fisco_e_casa_Acquisto_e_vendita.pdf

That should help


----------

